# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  На платформе 8.3.9.1850 не работает штрих код.

## ZIGGI

Всем привет! После перехода с 8.3.7.2008 на 8.3.9.1850 отвалились дрова Терминала сбора данных и отвалился штрих код - стал выдавать ошибку "Компонента 1С:Печать штрихкодов не установлена на данном компьютере!". Я так понял это плоды x64. Помогите побороть этот недуг)

----------


## avm3110

> Всем привет! После перехода с 8.3.7.2008 на 8.3.9.1850 отвалились дрова Терминала сбора данных и отвалился штрих код - стал выдавать ошибку "Компонента 1С:Печать штрихкодов не установлена на данном компьютере!". Я так понял это плоды x64. Помогите побороть этот недуг)


Как я понят трабла не из-за перехода с 8.3.7 на 8.3.9, а из-за попытки прыгнуть с 32-х разрядной платформы на 64-х разрядную

Тогда твоя проблема просто так не лечится. Вся фишка в том, что 64-х разрядные приложения не могут запускать 32-разрядные компоненты, а твои дрова терминала и штрихкодер - 32-х разрядные.

Выход один из следующих вариантов:
 - ищи 64-х разрядные компоненты. Найдешь и будет тебе счастье;
 - большие танцы с бубнами (и не хилый опыт кодинга) в "заворачивание" 32-х битного приложение в 64-х битный КОМ;
 - ставь 32-х битную 1Ску и не парься

----------


## ZIGGI

Спасибо за ответ! В выходные попробую дать этой телеге под зад чтоб она поехала) Просто не понятно как они двигают свою платформу вперед не поддерживая хотябы свои компоненты

----------


## avm3110

> Просто не понятно как они двигают свою платформу вперед не поддерживая хотя бы свои компоненты


Вы не правы. Проблемы с 64-х разрядной платформы и 32-х битных компонентов  это не беда 1С, с этим маются все кто имеет такой зоопарк и в иных приложениях.
А Вы видно попробовали перейти на 64-х битку только на 8.3.9 - вот и возникла иллюзия что 1Ска тут налажала.

----------


## ZIGGI

В общем все оказалось не так страшно, сервер отделался легким испугом) Дрова на терминал и "службу сообщений" завернул в Com + и они поехали. Sip телефонию через Active X удаленно поправила тех поддержка и тоже все зашуршало. НО возвращаюсь к теме: каким оружием убивать 1CBarCod.dll. Когда я обернул его в Com+, то на 64х клиенте новый Com стал создаваться, но затык уже стал в моменте передачи штрих кода в макете! Теперь в макете этикетки элемент управления штрих код пустотелый. Открываешь в 32х клиенте все ок.

----------


## ZIGGI

> Вы не правы. Проблемы с 64-х разрядной платформы и 32-х битных компонентов  это не беда 1С, с этим маются все кто имеет такой зоопарк и в иных приложениях.
> А Вы видно попробовали перейти на 64-х битку только на 8.3.9 - вот и возникла иллюзия что 1Ска тут налажала.


Поэтому я и написал что хотя бы на свой компонент штрих кода можно было сразу дать готовое решение!

----------


## avm3110

> Поэтому я и написал что хотя бы на свой компонент штрих кода можно было сразу дать готовое решение!


Ну не знаю - лично я не вижу логики :confused:
1С никогда не обещала, что будет разрабатывать свои компоненты на весь спектр платформ и разрядностей (что любая компонента типа штрих-кода будет и под винды и под Линукс и под андройд с айосом и 32-х битка и 64-х битка).

А 32-х битная компонента как работала так и работает под 32-х разрядными виндами (что на 8.3.8, что на 8.3.9)

----------


## impextr

> Ну не знаю - лично я не вижу логики :confused:
> 1С никогда не обещала, что будет разрабатывать свои компоненты на весь спектр платформ и разрядностей (что любая компонента типа штрих-кода будет и под винды и под Линукс и под андройд с айосом и 32-х битка и 64-х битка).
> 
> А 32-х битная компонента как работала так и работает под 32-х разрядными виндами (что на 8.3.8, что на 8.3.9)


Столкнулся с аналогичной проблемой - не работает компонента печати штрих-кодов на 64 1.8.3.9. Жутко неудобно так как использую 64-компоненту ADO для импорта через XLS, а она 64-битная (так как МС ОФис 64-битный) и под 32-битной 1С не работает.
Подскажите: существует ли уже в природе компонента 1С Печать штрихкодов 64-битная?

----------


## sly2001

такая же беда, перехожу с 32 на 64 1С и пока не нашел решение, если у кого то есть ответ - поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## avazbek_88

Привет все

----------


## avm3110

> Столкнулся с аналогичной проблемой - не работает компонента печати штрих-кодов на 64 1.8.3.9. Жутко неудобно так как использую 64-компоненту ADO для импорта через XLS, а она 64-битная (так как МС ОФис 64-битный) и под 32-битной 1С не работает.
> Подскажите: существует ли уже в природе компонента 1С Печать штрихкодов 64-битная?


Хм-м-м.. А давайте различать "разрядность клиента" и "разрядность сервера" (а тем более не путать это с разрядностью ОС - на 64-х разрядных виндах вполне можно запускать как 32-х, так и 64-х разрядные приложения).:blush:
Как я понимаю Вы печатаете штрих-код на стороне клиента. Так? Тогда кто мешает Вам печатать на 32-х разрядном клиенте даже если он при этом работает с 64-х разрядном сервере?
Ну, а импорт через 64-х разрядный ADO можно либо выполнять на стороне сервера, либо на стороне 64-х разрядного клиента :yes:

----------


## zev64

Решение давно найдено. Есть слава богу вменяемые люди, которые головой думают, а не жопой как эти уроды из 1с. Вот ссылка-: https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
Правда некоторые версии более старшие например 8.3.16.ххх файл в форме zip архива только воспримут

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

не работает после последнего обновления. на инфостарте зарегистрирован, но не помню пароль, а их система восстановления не работает

скачайте кто-нибудь версию 1.0.4 в которой вроде как исправлены ошибки о на работает нормально и залейте в облако. спасибо!

----------


## Fltr

> не работает после последнего обновления. на инфостарте зарегистрирован, но не помню пароль, а их система восстановления не работает
> 
> скачайте кто-нибудь версию 1.0.4 в которой вроде как исправлены ошибки о на работает нормально и залейте в облако. спасибо!


Версия 1.0.3 работает нормально
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2b4Q/3FeFQWs2C
После установки отключить безопасный режим

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

> Версия 1.0.3 работает нормально
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2b4Q/3FeFQWs2C
> После установки отключить безопасный режим


согласен, вопросов не было до обновления на BP_3.0.75.70

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

Альтернативная версия "Решение проблемы при печати бланка формы с двумерным штрих-кодом PDF417 при использовании 64-разрядной версии платформы"
без использования сторонних разработок, всё только средствами самой одинэс - https://wiseadvice-it.ru/o-kompanii/...v-1s-8-3/#toc2

----------


## Fltr

> Альтернативная версия "Решение проблемы при печати бланка формы с двумерным штрих-кодом PDF417 при использовании 64-разрядной версии платформы"
> без использования сторонних разработок, всё только средствами самой одинэс - https://wiseadvice-it.ru/o-kompanii/...v-1s-8-3/#toc2


То есть просто использовать 32-х разрядную платформу? Ну это понятно. Просто на 32-х может дело не дойти до печати штрих-кода, при открытии регламентированного отчета может вываливаться ошибка "Недостаточно памяти".
А какие вопросы возникли при работе с расширением после обновления на релиз 3.0.75.70.  У меня сейчас нет возможности проверить, днем буду у клиента с обновлением конфигурации - проверю.

----------


## Fltr

> Решение давно найдено. Есть слава богу вменяемые люди, которые головой думают, а не жопой как эти уроды из 1с. Вот ссылка-: https://infostart.ru/public/869624/
> Правда некоторые версии более старшие например 8.3.16.ххх файл в форме zip архива только воспримут


У кого получилось использовать расширение версии 1.0.3 на БП 3.0.75.70 ?

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

> У кого получилось использовать расширение версии 1.0.3 на БП 3.0.75.70 ?


не заработало?

----------


## Fltr

> не заработало?


Нет, после обновления до 3.0.75.70 на платформе 8.3.15.1830 64-х пишет отсутствие библиотеки. На 32-х работает нормально, но появляются сообщения о нехватке памяти. Базы файловые.

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

> Нет, после обновления до 3.0.75.70 на платформе 8.3.15.1830 64-х пишет отсутствие библиотеки


Могу лишь заметить, что с новой версией 1.0.4 такой проблемы нет

ps
Прекрасный сайт инфостарт до сих пор так и не прислал ссылку для восстановления пароля (:

----------


## KUYFLVJHVB

ссылка на скачивание версии 1.0.4
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/m9tK/iq93W5pzg

----------

Fltr (07.02.2020)

----------

